# Got a goat in need of a name HELP



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Got 5 goats and two are carrying kids. Well I got the only guy of the group and want to rename him before he gets to old.

Any good ideas on what to name him?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Roscoe....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would call him Billy the Kid LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

macho...........


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sancho is good too


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> I would call him Billy the Kid LOL


I second that!

Holy cow I want a goat so bad! They are so friggin cute!

I should look up the livestock laws in my city...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

A handsome billy. I would name him Dante'. I think that is a cool name.

Hey Carri come on over I will sell you my herd. I have them in the paper this weekend. I had one call but she didn't want all of them only my nannies.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Man I pick him up to carry and he was the living dead. Just flopped there and hardly moved. He is so loveable.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I think you should name him Johnny.
Only because he looks like a southern gentleman lol
I wish I could have a goat.
Stupid Duplex


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I love that he has blue eyes. Reminds me of my old horse


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Right now I am debating between
Zeke
Zero
and Vinny


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Goats can Swim??? Flounder or Shark!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao nice

I think I am going to stick to Zero. I already have a friend named Vinny, and my mom use to have a nother goat named Zeke. 

So Zero wins


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Harley D said:


> lmao nice
> 
> I think I am going to stick to Zero. I already have a friend named Vinny, and my mom use to have a nother goat named Zeke.
> 
> So Zero wins


sweet... I was rooting for flounder though ... Are those the goats that fall over??


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

goats fall over too??? i thot that was just sheep!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I would call him Billy the Kid LOL


...you took mine.

how bout Chupa?
or Gandalf?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> A handsome billy. I would name him Dante'. I think that is a cool name.
> 
> Hey Carri come on over I will sell you my herd. I have them in the paper this weekend. I had one call but she didn't want all of them only my nannies.


Sweet! You can send them to me at......hehe j/k.



beccaboo said:


> goats fall over too??? i thot that was just sheep!!!







Kind of seems a bit like a perversion of natural selection.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

No sadly they are not those goats. I will try and save up to bring at least one of those suckers in...and the Jacobs sheep to. 

The thing about Zero is when I tried to teach him how to walk he...well just sort of fell. He would walk then he would bend down to get grass and if I didnt let him he would bend he front legs 
and if I tried to keep going he would plop his butt down and curl up. Then start nibbling on whats around him...

I wanted to scream at him to get up but was having a hard time stopping laughing. I got something just like the fainting goats lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Harley D said:


> No sadly they are not those goats. I will try and save up to bring at least one of those suckers in...and the Jacobs sheep to.
> 
> The thing about Zero is when I tried to teach him how to walk he...well just sort of fell. He would walk then he would bend down to get grass and if I didnt let him he would bend he front legs
> and if I tried to keep going he would plop his butt down and curl up. Then start nibbling on whats around him...
> ...


LoL!!! You got one very close hehehee


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> goats fall over too??? i thot that was just sheep!!!


There are LoL! I didn't know sheep fell over also


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I had to pick out a goat that is going to be the most hornist thing to...Only about 3 months old and already trying to go after the other girls


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am bad with names but adorable goat


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We have two Boer/Kiko crosses due any day. Last two years they have had twins. Names............I like Billy the Kid.....


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Homer. lol.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

sweet goats are coolepsecially the Tenessee fainting goats, I want one of those...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think he should name it pig.
idk why..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Goats are cute & adorable from afar... I've been head butted numerous times as a child in the rear in petting zoos, one time they swarmed me to eat my favorite pink dress - *le sigh*... Now the fainting goats, those would be sweet to have - finally a little vengeance teeheehee - j/p:angeldevi


----------

